# Mesmerize does not check email overnight, big problem for my IT alerts!



## TnMezPhone (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, my mesmerize has CM 7.1.0 with the EH09 radio. At night, my phone does not check email and I miss IT alerts. Not good!
When I wake and unlock/check the phone, all the email arrives from overnight.

WHY? HELP!

I used this thread http://rootzwiki.com...mesmerize-only/

1. Factory reset from inside OS and through Clockwork
2. Odin EE19 with repartitiion
3. Factory reset
4. Odin EH09 with repartition
5. Odin cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN.tar
6. Factory reset from inside OS and through Clockwork
7. Clockwork update-cm-7.1.0-EH09-Mesmerize-signed.zip
8. auto-reboots to Clockwork
9. Clockwork update-cm-7.1.0-EH09-Mesmerize-signed.zip (yes, it takes 2 times to get CM installed)
10. Clockwork gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
11. Factory reset from inside OS and through Clockwork

12. Configure my email. no new apps installed. Set to check every 5 minutes.

I get same from with update-cm-7.1.0-Mesmerize-signed.zip on stock EE19

TIA


----------

